# Nunes out for UFC 213



## CB Jones (Jul 8, 2017)

Nunes has been pulled for undisclosed medical reasons

Nunes pulled from UFC 213 hours before fight


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 8, 2017)

Supposedly cleared to fight by doctors but she didn't feel like it.

And thats why I wait until 15 minutes before the PPV to start before I purchase any of them.  Gonna pass on this one and wait for 214.

Cerrone v Lawler was the one I was most interested in watching anyways.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

You can't force anyone to fight and it's stupid to call a professional fighter scared but if you check yourself into hospital twice and told both times there's nothing wrong and still say you can't fight then I don't know that just seems odd to me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2017)

Definitely odd!  However, the fights were very good!


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definitely odd!  However, the fights were very good!


They were but think of the fights that could've been on the card to. Cowboy and lawlor, dillashaw v garbarant and Nunez vs valentina.

Personally I haven't cared much for Nunez after the way she acted after the rousey fight


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2017)

Well we all want to see Dillashaw vs. Garbarant.  That will be a great fight!  I feel they kind've split this card and then the next card in two weeks up because that card is loaded as well!


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 9, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> You can't force anyone to fight and it's stupid to call a professional fighter scared but if you check yourself into hospital twice and told both times there's nothing wrong and still say you can't fight then I don't know that just seems odd to me.



Didn't say she was scared.....very weird though that she made weight but then pulled out.

Hopefully 214 will come together with no problems.  UFC has had some really bad luck with PPV fights lately.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Didn't say she was scared.....very weird though that she made weight but then pulled out.
> 
> Hopefully 214 will come together with no problems.  UFC has had some really bad luck with PPV fights lately.


Never said you did but others have said it


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

So I've just seen on twitter she posted that she had sinusitis. This is her statement. Dana white has also said he'd never let her main event again which is exactly what he said about Jon jones and I very much doubt he'd say it if the same thing happened to his golden girl ronda rousey. He's probably still upset that Nunez destroyed her


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 9, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> So I've just seen on twitter she posted that she had sinusitis. This is her statement. Dana white has also said he'd never let her main event again which is exactly what he said about Jon jones and I very much doubt he'd say it if the same thing happened to his golden girl ronda rousey. He's probably still upset that Nunez destroyed her View attachment 20874



Dana says B.S. like that all the time.  He wants to portray himself as a tough guy so bad.

If Nunes can sell PPVs she will get another main event.  It's all about generating PPV numbers.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 9, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Dana says B.S. like that all the time.  He wants to portray himself as a tough guy so bad.
> 
> If Nunes can sell PPVs she will get another main event.  It's all about generating PPV numbers.


Yeah but honestly does she? She's not a huge name, she doesn't have the sex appeal that sells fighters like rousey and Tate to the general public and frankly before ufc 200 I'd never even heard of her. I wouldn't call her a huge draw at all numbers wise. Her last 2 probably did well for other reasons than herself. Ufc 200 was a big card that was heavily and she was only main event because jones couldn't keep off the juice and the rousey fight sold well because it was rouseys comeback


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 9, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah but honestly does she? She's not a huge name, she doesn't have the sex appeal that sells fighters like rousey and Tate to the general public and frankly before ufc 200 I'd never even heard of her. I wouldn't call her a huge draw at all numbers wise. Her last 2 probably did well for other reasons than herself. Ufc 200 was a big card that was heavily and she was only main event because jones couldn't keep off the juice and the rousey fight sold well because it was rouseys comeback



I dunno...I didn't care for Rousey or Tate, but when it comes to fighting Nunes is legit bad ****.  I dunno if she will sell PPV she or not.

UFC is struggling to keep headliners available.


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2017)

Ironic that they struggle but Demetrius Johnson can't get his due.  He's always on time, always prepared and beats the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 11, 2017)

Steve said:


> Ironic that they struggle but Demetrius Johnson can't get his due.  He's always on time, always prepared and beats the crap out of everyone.


Agreed its total bs but it's all about the money, if you don't make dana a lot of money he doesn't care about you plain and simple. Like dj wanted 9 championship belts to represent his defences he had to go public to ask for it while mcgregor has 4 ufc belts for some reason...


----------

